# irish passport



## Doddy65 (Jan 18, 2021)

I live in England but I have had a house in Murcia for 6 years.Now that I am retired I was hoping to stay in Spain for 4-5 months a year over the summer.Thanks to my Brexit friends{!} I can only stay in my Spanish house for 90 days in 180 days. 
I am able to qualify for an Irish passport.
If I obtain an Irish passport will I be allowed to stay in Spain for longer than this 90 days in 180?I am aware that I won't be able to stay for more than 180 days or I would have to apply to be a resident.
I also have 2 dogs who travel with us.Are dogs allowed into Spain for more than 3 months?
Many thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Doddy65 said:


> I live in England but I have had a house in Murcia for 6 years.Now that I am retired I was hoping to stay in Spain for 4-5 months a year over the summer.Thanks to my Brexit friends{!} I can only stay in my Spanish house for 90 days in 180 days.
> I am able to qualify for an Irish passport.
> If I obtain an Irish passport will I be allowed to stay in Spain for longer than this 90 days in 180?I am aware that I won't be able to stay for more than 180 days or I would have to apply to be a resident.
> I also have 2 dogs who travel with us.Are dogs allowed into Spain for more than 3 months?
> Many thanks.


welcome 
With an Irish passport you would retain freedom of movement. Strictly speaking this doesn't mean that you can spend over 90/180 days in Spain, because you are supposed to register as resident if you intend to live here - & as far as Spain is concerned that means staying more than 90 consecutive days.

In practice, many people stay for longer without doing any paperwork, simply because EU citizens don't have their passports stamped.

Where do you live? If in the UK it's a little more complicated now as far as bringing pets into Spain is concerned, & that might even flag you as overstaying the 90 days.


----------

